

Drake: you can use it now - lkrubner
http://blog.factual.com/drake-1-0-1-you-can-use-it-now

======
lkrubner
I love this bit about the humility within the Clojure community:

\------------------

Well, I was bragging to Alan about a Drake release, which I was calling 0.2.0.
Alan rolled his eyes. He was like, “Considering the conventions put forth by
Semantic Versioning, and considering that Drake has been in production at this
company as well as other companies for years now, why not call it version 1
already?” I pushed back a bit, by surveying two existing open source Clojure
projects I know of:

Aleph, Zach Tellman’s notorious asynchronous library for Clojure, is currently
versioned 0.4.x. Keep in mind it’s been in production at Factual and other
serious minded shops for years now. I asked Zach when he plans to cut a 1.0.0
and his reply started, “Each minor release has been effectively a ground-up
rewrite…”.

Riemann, Kyle Kingsbury’s network event stream processing system written in
Clojure, also enjoys prime time adoption in various production environments.
And yet it’s versioned 0.2.x. I asked Kyle if he plans to cut a 1.0.0:

Kyle: Naw, I don’t think it’s 1.0 material yet. :-)

me: What would it take to justify a 1.0 ??

Kyle: API stability, a bunch of protocol enhancements, dropping a bunch of
deprecated stuff, performance stuff, bunch of bugfixes, disk persistence,
maybe determinism & a better stream compiler…

me: when will the madness end !?

Kyle: Probably never? Or, like, we could say that a tool may be sufficiently
stable for a job while not being finished yet. :-/

